# Verizon DSL with 2Wire Wireless Home Portal



## okello (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi All--hoping somebody can help me get my Verizon DSL to work with my 2Wire Home Portal. I just got Verizon DSL and have the HomePortal 1000SW from a previous DSL service. Verizon sent me a wired Westell 6100 modem. Connects fine. If I use the Home Portal, though, all the lights are solid green, I've set up a PPPoE through Windows, but it still won't let me connect. It says it's connected... and, here's the kicker...if I have JUST switched from wired to wireless, I can access the internet briefly, for about 1 minute, before something in the Verizon system kicks me off. So I KNOW the wireless modem is fine, something just isn't authenticating right. HELP!!! I hate Verizon right now. BTW, I have tried connecting the Westell to the Wireless, but that doesn't work either. Also, the stupid Verizon installation software is on my computer. Maybe I have to take that off for the other modem to work???


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2005)

all lights are green ...where are you seeing this ?

what OS do you have ?

I will assume you know what your verizon user name and id is ?

is the two wire a wireless router and what is the model number

with verizon you need to be authenticated on their net work, this is done with your user id and password. you either have to create a broadband dialer to click on or plug this info into a router , have it auto contect as your os boots up simular to scenario 1. If the two wire is also a router you have to unplug the cat5 ( ethernet ) cable from the modem, that went to the end at the pc and plug into the WAN port on the 2 wire. Also the modem may have a USB connection, if you have this connected disconnect, you can only use ethernet or usb, not both. You will need to connect to the 2wires enbeded web page and plug in your verizon user name and password. If you do not have the 2 wire manual you can DL one from their web site or post the mod # and we will find it for you.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Perhaps you should use the Verizon supplied equipment, then add the secondary router like this:

Connecting two SOHO broadband routers together.

Configure the IP address of the secondary router to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address.

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!


----------



## Starview (Dec 29, 2005)

*2wire Virizon DSL install issue*

I was wondering if you finally ever got a real helpful
response to the 2wire installation with Virizon DSL?

Can anyone out there really help with this?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Starview, exactly what fault did you find with my solution?


----------

